
New iOS 11.1 update fixes KRACK only for iPhone 7, early 2016 iPad Pro and later - mikehotel
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208222
======
mikehotel
Relevant snippet from the release notes:

 _Wi-Fi

Available for: iPhone 7 and later, and iPad Pro 9.7-inch (early 2016) and
later

Impact: An attacker in Wi-Fi range may force nonce reuse in WPA clients (Key
Reinstallation Attacks - KRACK)

Description: A logic issue existed in the handling of state transitions. This
was addressed with improved state management.

CVE-2017-13080: Mathy Vanhoef of the imec-DistriNet group at KU Leuven_

------
n1000
Is it possible to deactivate wifi in the control center? most annoying feature
in years...

